# 2012 GRCA National



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Meeeee!
Fisher : Parade of Titleholders, Gun Dog Sweeps, Hunting Retriever, Team Obedience, maybe Veterans Novice obedience and Master if I can get off my butt and bother to train him

Slater : Gun Dog Sweeps, Regular conformation, Master


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

cannon will be there in 12 to 18...not sure if i will make it though! :-(


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

HAVE FUN!!!! Wish I was going!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey guys, how about posting this stuff in the sticky for 2012 national??
Thanks!!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...06-golden-retriever-national-show-2012-a.html


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Didn't even see that. Thanks, Barb.


----------

